# a couple of questions please after losing a baby



## emma1981 (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi i lost my first baby at 21 wks pregnant in february. This was due to a placental abruption. Since losing him i have not had a period but as i have PCOS and had never really had periods naturally (always provera induced) my GP doesnt seem very concerned and says i can go back on Provera until i feel ready to do clomid and provera together, is this ok?

Secondly and my more important question. After losing Lewis i went back into hospital in May for cervical resistance tests under anaethetic just to check i also did not have an incompetent cervix, i also had a hysteroscopy. The consultant told us that i have a VERY incompetent short and slack cervix and he did not feel there 'was enough of it there' to do a normal vaginal stitch in a future pregnancy but instead i would have to have a more complicated one put in through my abdomen where they move the bladder out the way at around 12wks.

I have been trying to find out some more information about this type of stitch but dont know what it is called to read up on it and wondered what you know about it as a was told 'its not something thats offered in every area'

Any info would be greatly appreciated
Thanks

Emma


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

HI,

I'm sorry for your loss 

I'm afraid I can't answer either of your questions, as provera isnt something we deal with as midwives.  I am at work now and have just asked some colleagues if they have heard of the abdominal stitch that you have mentioned, but they haven't.  If I do find anything out about it, I will let you know,

I'm sorry I haven't been able to help you,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

